# Labor Day meet



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The summer is quickly coming to an end, yet there are some pending fall steamup that makes this time of the year enjoyable for those of us in the hobby running steam power.
This past weekend there were two excellent tracks available along with beautiful weather.

There was a wide variety of steam representing narrow gauge, standard gauge, gauge one, O gauge and even clock work locomotives.

A special note of thanks to Mike Moore for making his track available:









Next to Mike is the newest release from Accucraft; the 2-10-2 F4/5. As with the conversation with Bob, the photo below shows Alan Redeker (Mr. SP) and Mike in an exchange about the new engine:










Speaking of Accucraft and new products for gauge one, here is a spyshot:









Many manufacturers were presented with fine examples of products ability to please the owners and the visitors to the tracks throughout the week.
Asters were there along with the Berk, the was the Aster GS4 (have on video the engine easily pulling 52 cars of a mixed freight):









Another MLS member Brittany and her Schools (which was very popular with MLS SteamTom1 and Will running them)











One of the oldest representative model by Aster on the tracks was Harry's French Mike that Ryan had retrofitted with new and improved parts:









A modified Aster, coal fired K4 running with PRR coaches:









There were others, but at the time I was doing video: Aster Climax, second French Mike and Mikado


Accucraft had quite a show:








Along with the big three, there was a converted 2-6-0 to 4-4-0 (Jeff Redeker), a 0-6-0 switcher and a Canadian Hudson









An outstanding job on display is being done by the "Col" Noel (MLS):









Then there were the ones that allows us to play, "wait, wait, do not tell me...."

















































Above is SteamTom 1, he along with SteamTom2 and Will made the trip from Michigan:























[script removed]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Good weather for it, sometimes your pix look like you suffer to run live steam. Thanks!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Charles. Thanks for sharing those photos. It's still rather hot down here in Texas as I am sure you know. Looking forward to some Fall weather soon and some serious steaming.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I sure to need to make it to a PA steamers meet one of these days. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got some more pictures from the PLS. How do I post them? Jim C


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. J
Post them on a web photo service (flicker)then copy and paste the URL into your posting. If you were a first class member you could upload them into the web space that comes with membership and then easily coordinate the post and photos. Other than that email to me I can post them.

Sorry, i did not get to meet you at the steamup.


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, good to see a picture of one of my L&B engines at your meet, just for my records is it possible to let me know who it belongs to? I made around 120 of the engine and only a few went abroard.
Thanks
David Bailey www.djbenginering.co.uk


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

This particular L&B engine had just been shopped by us and belongs to Ron Vertries


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

We had a great time and the schools performed well!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pic's Looks like everyone had a great time. 
I always enjoy pic's of gatherings, Track power, Battery power and Live steam Power, they are all great. 
What is a clock Work Locomotive? 
Got any pic's to share of that?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John
I did take a few photos but the shade and sun combine with black color- not good, but maybe able to edit.
Here is an excellent site as reference:
Clockwork locomotives 




In fact you can find a selection on the web page that mentions a club member that has a collection of this motive power:
Murray Wilson


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, I guessed it was his but was not sure he still owned it.
David Bailey


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles et al. 
Very much enjoyed your photos 

My trains in the basement are all a quiver. Who will get to go to Stavers in Portland next weekend 

jim


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Ummm....lets see if this works. If it does, here's my maiden run of my Roundhouse Forney. First time off the rollers and onto the rails. Thanks to all who helped me get to this point. 
Jim C
Dr J's Roundhouse Forney


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2577...a435_m.jpg
OK...how do I get the picture to show directly? 
Jim C


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

Use the following template...replace the example URL with your own...










...and wind up with...


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

[url="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2675/3902228681_617bf13ebf_m.jpg"]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2675...3ebf_m.jpg[/url][img]
Pa Live Steamers-01


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr. J
Are you a first class member?


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

[url="http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/112061/aff/11/







[/url]


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Pa Live Steamers: I finally figured out how to do this!!!! Eureka!!!









Schools class runby









G gauge Flying Scotsman entering full-scale tunnel portal (Not!)


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

[url="http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/112061/aff/11/







[/url]


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

[url="http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/112061/aff/11/







[/url]
Schools Class run by on the G scale track


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

[url="http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/afv/post/aft/112061/aff/11/







[/url]
PRR K4 at 110 smph. Anybody have a radar gun?


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Maiden run of my Roundhouse Forney


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Charles
Not a first class member at the moment. What are the benefits of becoming one?
Jim


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr.J
Great photos, glad you could get them posted regards your experiences at the meet. How did I miss you when Ryan was running our coal fired K4? Well, the tame run of the coal fired K4 does not stack up to the GS4, go to youtube:

GS4 with TRS retrofit


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim (aka Dr. J)
Here is the promotional information posted on the home page of MLS:
We have a furniture store here in our neck of the woods that always has a huge Labor Day Sale... They give out free hot dogs and drinks and chips.. Without fail, every year they extend the sale through the next weekend. Sometimes payday doesn't land within a sale period and you can't take advantage of it. I think extending the sale is a great idea, so I'm extending the current 1st Class Membership Labor Day Sale through next weekend. Through next Sunday night, you can upgrade or renew your membership to 1st Class for only $20 for 1 year, of $40 for two years. That's $4 off per year...

Upgrade or renew your membership NOW!!! 


One of the great benefits you get from upgrading to 1st class is the advanced text editor in the forums. For a demo of the extended text editor that makes posting photos in the forum a snap, see this post:


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/15/aft/52160/afv/topic/afnp/110422/Default.aspx 


Thank you to all our 1st class members that have upgraded or renewed!! You're helping keep MLS online and add new and more exciting features.. More are coming soon!!! I hope you all had a great Labor Day weekend!! 



For me it is the ease of processing the accessories in a posting and not having to go to several websites.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures from a great track. Hope I can steam there some day.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more pictures and videos from last weekend at the Pennsylvania Live Steamers...










Brittany photographing her Aster Schools 
[/b]












*My O Scale Maxwell Hemmens Ogwen* 












*My Scotsman entering the S curve* 


And a few videos...[/b] 








And a couple videos of Ryan's Daylight, first with beautiful coaches, and then with a 53 car freight...[/b]






And an old Aster Mikado from the Aikenback Central...[/b]


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Here is the video of Ryan's Daylight that did not load...*




[/b]
And a picture of Brittany's Schools on the bridge...[/b]


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All,

Finally getting a few pictures and a video posted from last weekend's excellent meet. It was great to see the Michigan contingent and to meet and greet old and make new acquaintances. Here are some pics:

Roman's Berk pulling away with an express train:











Jeff's "used to be a mogul" 4-4-0 from before Accucraft came out with their 4-4-0s:











Norman's beautiful pacific:











Murray refueling while San Joaquin Daylight train 52 passes:











Carl added excitement with his tag-teamed Marx Commodore mechanical drive locomotives:











A picture of Carl "refueling" one of the engines with a wind up key:













Since I am such an SP fan, here are a bunch of SP pictures, including some of Accucraft's new sweet-running F-4 and F-5 2-10-2s.

Side by side F-5 and F-4:





























An F-4 passing an F-5 in the steaming bay:











And here is the SP ready track with GS-4, F-5, and AC-12 hot and ready to go (I'll post a video of them running later):





















And then there were Saturday night runs with help from Jeff and Ryan and Charles. We ran the GS-4, AC-12 and Jeff's narrow gauge "used-to-be-a-mogul" 4-4-0:




















With a video of the night runs:




It was a great meet. Thanks to all those at PLS for organizing it, and to Mike Moore for setting up his track so there was lots of time for everyone to run.

Best regards,

Alan


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 11 Sep 2009 12:32 PM
More video of the GS-4 pulling 52 cars (208 axles) plus a caboose.
I estimate the train weight at around 175-200 pounds (cars around 3 or 4 pounds a piece), not factoring in drag coefficients. 

The limiting factor was grease and oil on the track (had not been cleaned before running). On the aluminum rail, during the morning the grease turns to a gum like texture, promoting adhesion, but around midday through the evening, the grease begins to re-liquefy and tractive effort falls off. 

I think there is eaisly another 10 cars in the pulling ability, as the 80" drivers were just beginning to do quarter slips at slow speeds. 



We shall see how much one engine can pull up the IE&W railway 0.6% grade at the fall meet in October.


----------

